# help regarding speakers positions



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi guys
i have a 4.1 sound system in my room,i have set 4 small speakers in 4 corners of the room,and a sub woofer under the desk.
i want to know somethings:
1.is there some else way to enhance the surround sound,what i should add to the system
2.i want to know the positions of speakers,how to settle them properly for better enhanced sound
3.is there any software modification to add to create more better sound quality.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

this is how it should look Setting Up a Surround Sound System


----------

